# ES @ CRM & just found out I have the CF gene !!!



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Please say that there is someone else out there that knows how I am feeling right now. We have been matched all tests done etc etc then just before our counseling session last Thursday the clinic informed us that the CF results finally arrived and I am a carrier of the gene. They seem quite positive that someone out there will still want my eggs - but is this realistic? Has anyone else heard of this? 

Any responses welcome, I am heartbroken. We were ready to start and now our dreams have been crushed. 

DH has now been tested, as we may run the risk of creating a CF child ... 

HELP 

Shon x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey honey

hope someone can give you some reassurance soon


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear this.  There was a lady on the egg share thread a while back who found otu she was carrying the cf gene - luckily her husband wasn't but her clinic would not let her share.

Maybe they could still match you up and the recipients husband could be tested before you go ahead with tx? 

I'm sure someone will accept you as a donor as these ladies wait for eggs for such a long time

Good Luck 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Shon,

I am so sorry you have found out your a carrier of CF, what a shock.....       

I am not too sure hun, but I honestly thought your not aloud to donate/share when you ar a carrier of CF... But maybe your clinic is different. I would just double check.... And I am sure if your aloud, the recipicents DH/sprem donor would have been tested... So they wouldnt match you with another gene carrier...

Good luck hun
Natalie xxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. Well apparently my clinic will let you share. But I have had a nervy feeling about this, so I have got DH to call them and speak to someone there as I really don't believe them. Why would they let you share with CF and no-one else will? There has to be some sort of catch. I can't stop crying. If we can't do ES I really don't know how we will ever afford ICSI - we would have to sell our house. I really didn't want to do that. 

Since the clinic found out that I have CF gene they seem to be treating me differently. When I call they don't seem to be returning my calls and when we went up there last week we were left waiting for ages. It just seems like you are dumped to the bottom of the pile. Maybe I am just being over sensitive, but that is deff how it seems. I've known for over a week now and I think I'm having some sort of delayed reaction to the news as all of a sudden I can't stop crying. 

best of luck to you all on your quests !!!! 

Speak soon,

Shon x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Shon....

I am so sorry you feel like this... But its true you can share if you carry the CF gene, I have done some research for you.... Some clinics wont let you but some will take you on, and its up to the recipient whether or not to use your eggs... And as someone has already said... when some ladies have been waiting for years not many say no.

Just hang in there and keep in contact with your clinic..

I found this on FF....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=4988.0 and it is possible to ES with CF gene.

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

You are so so kind. Thank you so much. Anyway, in my little tantrum I my DH called the clinic to confirm these things for me and they have just told him that our recipient is still willing to go ahead. Her DH is being tested and the results will be back in a week. YIPPEEEEEE - Someone heard my prayers !!! 

Thank you for listening to my rant and for your lovely response. 

Heere's to hoping that I will be starting soon !!!! 

Lots of love and luck and have a lovely weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats great Shon!!! I am so so happy for you, Fingers crossed for DH test... I am sure you will be fine.

Good luck with your cycle, why not join our egg share thread. Would be nice to keep up with you hun.

I have been matched and should be starting on the 24th of may!

Love Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay I will join. Thank oyu for inviting me. Maybe we will be starting around the same time hun xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

That would be great! Is this your first cycle?

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shon, I am soo pleased for you, keeping all my pinkies crossed that both the DH's are negative and all can go ahead as planned, then hopefully you'll be cycling similar to me.

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Shon - that is good news. Fingers crossed hes not a carrier   and you can go ahead.  

Good luck for your impending tx

xxx


----------

